# CVA Apollo



## Dudley Do-Wrong

I have never used a muzzle loader before.  I was in a pawn shop yesterday looking for a shotgun and ended up buying a CVA Apollo SS .50 cal for $85.  I figured that almost any firearm is worth $85.  There was no manual for this weapon and I went on line , what I read is scaring the crap out of me.  Seems there was a recall on this gun but for those with S/Ns ending in 95 or 96.  The S/N is hard to read but it looks to end in 97.  CVA initiated a voluntary recall with a number to call which I intend to do.  If this gun is ok, I plan to shoot it just for fun but I don't want to lose a hand or an eye (or 2).  The CVA website does not list a manual for the gun, I would like to disassemble it and do a thorough cleaning.  Does anyone have a manual I could borrow or know where I might find one?  Anyone have any experience with this gun, is it safe to shoot?


----------



## rugerfan

From what I have read the Recall is only on the serial numbers ending in 95 or 96. The model that you bought should be fine. 

If you contact CVA they might be able to send you a manual. Look up the customer service number and/or email address on the website. I would also certain ask them about your serial number as well. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## rugerfan

Try this link as well. I am not sure that this will cover your model, but it may give you some tips:


http://www.cva.com/pdfs/CVA In-Line.pdf

Also the first thing I would do, is try to get the breech plug out, making sure that it is not rusted into the barrel. 

If you can remove it, I would use some Anti-Seaze on it, or if you have some of the teflon (plumbers tape) wrap the treads in that and put it back in.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

rugerfan said:


> Try this link as well. I am not sure that this will cover your model, but it may give you some tips:
> 
> 
> http://www.cva.com/pdfs/CVA In-Line.pdf
> 
> Also the first thing I would do, is try to get the breech plug out, making sure that it is not rusted into the barrel.
> 
> If you can remove it, I would use some Anti-Seaze on it, or if you have some of the teflon (plumbers tape) wrap the treads in that and put it back in.



OK, I am very ignorant of muzzle loaders,    what is a breech plug?

I'm pretty good at taking things apart, it's the putting it back together that I sometimes have problems with.


----------



## rugerfan

The breech plug is where the 209 primer or # 11 cap sits. YOu will either have a breech plug with a nipple on it for number 11 caps or you will have a breech plug on it with a recess for a 209 Shotgun primer to sit into. 

Look at the link I sent you in my earlier post, see if there are instructions to remove the breech plug. Also look at the diagram near the front so that you will understand the terminology I use below. 

On the Apollos, on the back of the barrel, there is a breech cap that you have to take off ( be careful, there is a spring under the cap), then you will have to take the cocking handle out of the bolt, after that the bolt will slide out of the opening where the breech cap was in the back side. Once the bolt is out, look down into the hole, that is when you should see and be able to remove the breech plug, either with a long slotted screwdriver, or if it a hex bolt configuration, a socket wrench could be used. 

Just remember the order that you take things apart that will help you put them back together.


Look at Section "M" of the manual , it is the link I provided you in my earlier post. This has complete disassemply instruction of a modern inline muzzleloader.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

rugerfan said:


> The breech plug is where the 209 primer or # 11 cap sits. YOu will either have a breech plug with a nipple on it for number 11 caps or you will have a breech plug on it with a recess for a 209 Shotgun primer to sit into.
> 
> Look at the link I sent you in my earlier post, see if there are instructions to remove the breech plug. Also look at the diagram near the front so that you will understand the terminology I use below.
> 
> On the Apollos, on the back of the barrel, there is a breech cap that you have to take off ( be careful, there is a spring under the cap), then you will have to take the cocking handle out of the bolt, after that the bolt will slide out of the opening where the breech cap was in the back side. Once the bolt is out, look down into the hole, that is when you should see and be able to remove the breech plug, either with a long slotted screwdriver, or if it a hex bolt configuration, a socket wrench could be used.
> 
> Just remember the order that you take things apart that will help you put them back together.
> 
> 
> Look at Section "M" of the manual , it is the link I provided you in my earlier post. This has complete disassemply instruction of a modern inline muzzleloader.



Yes, I looked at the manual and it was quite helpful, I just need to find a tool to remove the breech plug.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## rugerfan

Glad I could help. Good luck with it.


----------



## density1

I remember the Apollo. I got one new back in "95". If memory serves, the defective ones that were recalled had the eyelet that held the ram rod under the barrel welded to the barrel. The replacement barrels had a barrel band around the barrel with the eyelet on the barrelband. So if your rifle has a barrelband, it should be safe.
Also, these rifles could not take a load over 90gr of powder. They did not take 209 shotgun primers. Orginally, #11 caps or if you bought a nipple, they could take musket caps.
They were a pain to clean. Unscrew the bolt pullback handle, Unscrew the rear receiver cap and pull out the large spring and bolt. Unscrew the nipple and remove it. With a large supplied screwdriver type rod, you would then go down through the receiver to the slotted breech plug and unscrew it. Clean barrel. Reverse order to assemble receiver being careful not to allow large spring to jump out across room.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

density1 said:


> I remember the Apollo. I got one new back in "95". If memory serves, the defective ones that were recalled had the eyelet that held the ram rod under the barrel welded to the barrel. The replacement barrels had a barrel band around the barrel with the eyelet on the barrelband. So if your rifle has a barrelband, it should be safe.
> Also, these rifles could not take a load over 90gr of powder. They did not take 209 shotgun primers. Orginally, #11 caps or if you bought a nipple, they could take musket caps.
> They were a pain to clean. Unscrew the bolt pullback handle, Unscrew the rear receiver cap and pull out the large spring and bolt. Unscrew the nipple and remove it. With a large supplied screwdriver type rod, you would then go down through the receiver to the slotted breech plug and unscrew it. Clean barrel. Reverse order to assemble receiver being careful not to allow large spring to jump out across room.



Thanks, I was able to get the bolt out with no problem, did not try to unscrew the nipple as I could not determine how it is installed.


----------



## density1

It should be screwed into the center of a slotted breech plug. Trying to remember!
Two sides of the nipple should be flat. Using a wrench that fits onto those sides, you should be able to turn the nipple enough to loosen it and get it out by hand. 
I got rid of the gun because it was a pain to work on and clean.

OK, I seem to remember that the Apollo came with two large rod like tools. One was a screw driver tool for the breech plug and another rod tool for going through the receiver to uncrew the nipple. Google CVA Apollo and look at "images". There should be a picture of the tool set.


----------



## FrontierGander

Watch the videos here as they will explain things and give you a better understanding: http://www.cva.com/videos.php


----------



## density1

Dave,

I have gone through some of my 'old' gun stuff. There I have found my orginal CVA Apollo barrel, the rod tool and a spare receiver cap. Will attempt picture upload:

Here you can see the weld on the barrel of the problem editions of this gun. The rod tool has a nipple screw out removal fixture on one end and a breech plug screw out fixture on the other end. Also I found a spare plastic rear receiver cap. If you would like the rod tool and cap, PM me an address to mail them to. I don't really need them anymore.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

density1 said:


> Dave,
> 
> I have gone through some of my 'old' gun stuff. There I have found my orginal CVA Apollo barrel, the rod tool and a spare receiver cap. Will attempt picture upload:
> 
> Here you can see the weld on the barrel of the problem editions of this gun. The rod tool has a nipple screw out removal fixture on one end and a breech plug screw out fixture on the other end. Also I found a spare plastic rear receiver cap. If you would like the rod tool and cap, PM me an address to mail them to. I don't really need them anymore.



I really do appreciate it, I found the tool online and ordered it.


----------

